# Color and gentics



## Herman63 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hope this is right place.

Got my first GSD and wondering what color and or gentics possiblities.

Here is her younger the one not like the others....
















[/URL]


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like all are sables, besides one. Possibly a black and tan or bi-color. 
There may be a bit too much tan to be considered a bi-color...
Very pretty pup!


----------



## Herman63 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cinny at 6 months




















Also wondering what genes she might have.

Dam sable
SG Cleo von Steinweiler

Sir is a dark sable his sire is black and dam is sable

Taj vom Vertrauen

So if my thinking is right she has to have a black gene from the father as she is not sable and would have a black and tan or bi-color gene from her dam???

thank you, Herman


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She will probably be a blanket b/t. She would have gotten black from dad and thus have to have gotten the b/t from mom.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome!! LOVE the pictures. She looks just like my female, who is a black and tan, but her coloring hasn't changed at all since she was a couple of months old. It's a little difficult to say without knowing what the parents were. She's a beauty


----------

